# Battlefield 1 XB1



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Anybody here play battlefield 1 on Xbox one ?
If anybody would like to squad up I'm on most nights,
Also titanfall 2 and cod infinite warfare when it's released 

x L i a m 8 9 x

( all with spaces )


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

I've just picked up IW on Xbox One - add me McQueen1977


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm on Xbox one too not good enough to join a squad, eyes and hands don't see the same things at the same time anymore


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

I have it but haven't touched the online yet weirdly, love the single player. Just wanted to mention what a good job I think they did with the music on the game. The end of the mission "be safe" genuinely put a lump in my throat.


----------



## Smithy225 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah I'm on IW add me nky225 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I am on BF1 if you want to add my ID is *vwg609y*


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm playing Bf1 add me Mrtickle039


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

306chris said:


> I am on BF1 if you want to add my ID is *vwg609y*


Sent pm via Xbox:thumb:


----------

